# TURN 4 HOBBIES 1/18th Raceway



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies in West Boylston Ma​Track will be open for practice this coming weekend(Dec 11th)
As of right now there is no set days/classes
We will offer three types of racing
Odorless Paragon traction action manditory, (Out of respect for our neighbors)

We have a brand new carpeted flat track freshly done with the NEW CRC carpet

we're offering three types of racing

Oval
On-Road
Off- Road with carpeted Jumps

We have a 30'x40' area for the track
plenty of pit space/electric/heat
you may want to bring along a pit light/stool

Any questions post here or call the store 774-261-8191
website has old pictures, We'll be updating that soon
http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Oval track is partially set-up. If anyone locally is wanting to get on the track It will be open Free of charge as we finalize the layouts. Oval will be set-up threw Sunday this week. SO bring those cars down and we'll see what works and what's too big


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK-we've had our first car on the track. A 1/10th scale SK car. Setup with 27t brushed and 3700 4cell. Running 3.7's-3.8's on a very green track.


----------



## mosco3 (Jul 7, 2008)

*off road carpet track*

what days is the off road layout going to be. i would love to check it out!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Off-road will be Fridays Starting next week. The track will be oval threw Sunday this week, Than Changing to On-road monday till thursday night Than it will be offroad for the 19th and every friday there after. Hope to see you track side.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Slight Change of plans. We now have the roadcourse set-up and will remain set-up till Sunday this week. Than I need to finalize the oval design and next week Jan 2nd, The track will be set-up for Offroad.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK guys come on down and try out the Oval layout. we'll have oval running threw the day today than it goes to road course weds and thurs.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL

Our track is now set up in On-road design. Come on Down and try it out This will be the last week fo FREE track time for road course. THis week it will remain Raod course Untill Saturday, Than it's back to the OVAL for Racing.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Oval racing Tonight starting @ 7:30.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track is going to Road course This am and will remain that way till Saturday. COme on down and try it out.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Oval racing tonight starting at 7:30. come on down with your 1/18th, 1/12th or SK Cars to run on our new oval layout.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're gonna be starting a points series coming the beginning of March. We plan to have a 8 week points series and have 2 drops. Allowing some to be safe of the need comes to miss a week or 2. each class for the series will have a title sponsor(details being worked out now). hoping to had weekly awards for the winners each week as well trophies/prizes for the winners at the end of the series. Classes for the series will be as follows
OVAL:
SK Mods-17.5/4cell or 13.5/1 cell lipo. Any SK chassis, Novak Only motors, Open ESC, 4 cell NIMH up to 4600 or any hardcase 1 cell lipo.

1/10th Pancars-17.5/4cell or 13.5/1cell lipo. Any 1/10th pancar chassis, Novak Only Motors, Open ESC, 4cell NIMH or any hardcase 1 cell lipo.

1/18th Losi Mini-Late model BOX STOCK

1/18th Losi Mini-Slider BOX STOCK


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thursday Evenings we're gonna start racing Road Course. 
Classes we'll be looking to run will be:
17.5/1cell lipo 1/12th scale
13.5/1cell lipo 0r 17.5/4cell 1/12th Scale
RTR Box Stock RC18R
Pro RC18R(not box stock)
Recoil 

So come on down anytime Wed next week for Practice or come in early on Thursday racing will start at 7-7:30. 2 heats and the Mains. 
Entry fee will be $12.00 per person, Unlimited class entry.
If you bring along a child under the age of 16 they race for half price-$6.00

We will be doing this every Thursday for now on. So if you cant make it this week, there's always next week. 

Store Hours are Mon-10am-8pm(Oval Racing 7pm)
Tues- CLOSED
Wed-12pm-8pm(on-road pract.)
Thurs-10am-8pm(Just the front door gets locked at 8pm, Track stays open till racing is done)
Fri-10am-8pm(on-road pract)
Sat-10am-6pm(Oval Racing at 4pm)
Sun-12pm-6pm(Oval Pract.)
Any questions give us a call at the store 774-261-8191 or check out our website http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

New Road Course design coming next week. Much longer lap times. Come on by and check it out, Bring your gear!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The new Design Requires more track barriers than i have on hand right now. That new layout is on hold for a lil while. But that should'nt stop you from coming down and trying out our track. Those that have been here have had a blast and been back for more. Come on down next week for some road course racing action.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

new track layout being set-up to get ready for the release of the next hot vehicles, traxxas 1/16th scale. We're setting up an off-raod layout on the carpet complete with cross over jump!, Table top, and more!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The new layout is 80% complete and ready for action. We have the 1/16th traxxas revo and slash in stock and ready to race. Come on by for a test drive!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Off-Road racing on Monday evenings at 7pm and Saturday Afternoons @ 1pm


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*1/18th OVAL*

Thinking about bringing this track back to life with running just oval. I feel this 30'x40' track area we have layed with CRC Ozite carpet would be a TON OF FUN running the BRP Cars. Any Thoughts/Interest? Let us know.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Was wondering when you where going to ask this. Im game. Wish you ran these at Stafford. These cars are fast and fun. most of all CHEAP!!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I've been watching the videos of your track on your thread. MAN, that looks like just plan fun!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike Come on out one night Tue or Thrs. Check it out!! Its at Mikes Magz campground!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike Come on out one night Tue or Thrs. Check it out!! Its at Mikes Magz campground!


Don't forget Sat. !! 

Mike, U R always welcome here!! Stop by...

BRP is 100% the way to go!!! And Bud is a stand-up guy!!

The 18th scale crowd is just real good........ no B.S. just a good group of people with good racing intentions!!:thumbsup:

And ..... oh yes..... it is MUCH cheaper!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a partial layout done. Using 18'x35'. with 8' wide lanes and 17' striaght away. I have a pic I'll have to attempt to get posted.


----------



## Minkis815 (Apr 14, 2009)

i would love to race the 1/18th scale class but my 1/10 scale pan car sucks up most of my funds. will there be a Losi late model class? that i have and want to race with other people.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

These BRP Cars are super cheap Kyle. AND I plan to have at least three rentals available for starters.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike , one other thing that most people might not know about BRP cars they dont break


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

suckfish said:


> Mike , one other thing that most people might not know about BRP cars they dont break


 THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I just ordered a car for myself. You cant beat the price. less than $100.00 for a kit, with body and tires! Is it here yet?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll be doing more work on the track tonight. I've been to home depot, Got some good ideas. It's even cheaper to build up a track for these little cars! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

this day-n-age saving *& *having *fun* is key!!!

And it can B done with 1/18th scale BRP's!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

we will need pics!!!


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dad you forgot something, plenty of pit space.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> we will need pics!!!


I'm Working on it. I got some in my cell, But i dont know how to post them here. I'll be away from the computer till Monday. Send me a text or call with your cell # and I'll send you what i got. 774-272-3398

Last night i finished up the outside walls and the drivers stand. Just got minor details to do now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I got my new BRP kit in the mail monday night. Assy has been started. We have some kits on order for the store. They should be in this week. We'll be having an open house after the holidays. Pics are on the way. If you got an XMOD car, This track is perfect for them. My son and his friend plan to be running a class of box stock xmods, We can also run associated 1/18th kits. I ran my 18b with my sons xmod, Alot of fun!


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> I got my new BRP kit in the mail monday night. Assy has been started. We have some kits on order for the store. They should be in this week. We'll be having an open house after the holidays. Pics are on the way. If you got an XMOD car, This track is perfect for them. My son and his friend plan to be running a class of box stock xmods, We can also run associated 1/18th kits. I ran my 18b with my sons xmod, Alot of fun!


My XMOD was faster off the start .


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Wait till i get my BRP finished than we'll see! I'll see you after work Jgordo. I have the car with me.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

We started with the x-mods at ken k's house. Wanted something faster and more like a pan car so we went with the BRP. Might just have to take a ride. Bring that car down Mike. I have a car your son can run as well.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Got my chassis assy complete. Kit was very easy to assy. Now it's time for the electronics. Hopefully I'll have this thing on the track Friday or Saturday.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> Got my chassis assy complete. Kit was very easy to assy. Now it's time for the electronics. Hopefully I'll have this thing on the track Friday or Saturday.


See you after work RCRacer00.:wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Car is coming along nice. Body is trimmed and Painted, All that left is the servo. We sold a complete kit Thursday to a new racer. We'll be running the track Mondays for Test-N-Tune and racing Friday Evenings to get started. The track will be open for rentals and others on some Saturdays. We're still working on those pics.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We ran some Assc.18B/18T on the track on Saturday, Box Stock we had a fast lap of 2.9 sec. I walked out the runline of our track and i came up with 50' runline. I'll be doing some more finishing touches to the track/pit area tonight. Hoping to have pics up on the website soon. http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> We ran some Assc.18B/18T on the track on Saturday, Box Stock we had a fast lap of 2.9 sec. I walked out the runline of our track and i came up with 50' runline. I'll be doing some more finishing touches to the track/pit area tonight. Hoping to have pics up on the website soon. http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


You said 55' runline.I am confused.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

jgordo123 said:


> You said 55' runline.I am confused.


OK, the boy is getting technical on me.LOL! It's more like 52'-53'. I rounded up than and now i've rounded down.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

When you were walking around the track you said it was 55':tongue:


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello People Of The World!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........................


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

.........:freak:...:wave:...:thumbsup:..:drunk::drunk::tongue:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Got more work done to the track last night. we're hoping to have an open house with racing somewhere around the 15th of January


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

First Test and tune day on our new track today. Got to get some traction in the carpet. I'm just waiting to get a few more banners inplace before those pics get posted. Aside from small things i want to finish up, The track is DONE. If anyone would like, We'll be open This coming friday for test and tune. January 8th


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Gonna start burning laps this weekend. Friday track opens at 6pm, Saturday track opens at 10am would like to race at 2pm. Check out the pics on our website: http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Talked with Team Scream and BRP. Batteries have been ordered and more kits will be ordered this week.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

racing 18bs too right.:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks good Mike. Looks like we just might have to take a ride!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Tim, Once my son EARNS his car, we'll be making a trip down south to run your home track.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Who's going this SATERDAY?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

we're running today starting at 2pm. allready got guys burning up some laps.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We are now SOLD OUT of kits till the end of next week. Things are looking good. We're getting ready to start round one in just a few minutes.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

how many brp racers do you have lined up


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

midgetracer81 said:


> how many brp racers do you have lined up


My First order of cars flew off the shelfs. A second order is on its way, with an inventory of parts. I could safetly say we have 5 cars. with me only pushing this for a couple weeks, I'm very happy with that. I can see this growing very well in the coming months.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Team Scream packs have arrived. we got 4 packs of 1.205+voltage. We should have a good turn out saturday.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> Team Scream packs have arrived. we got 4 packs of 1.205+voltage. We should have a good turn out saturday.


So who's comming this weekend???????......:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll be there!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

BRP car kits are back in stock along with many other goodies.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike any thoughts on maybe running these on the big track??? If we showed up with our brushless motors???? How many would we need to run a class???


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike any thoughts on maybe running these on the big track??? If we showed up with our brushless motors???? How many would we need to run a class???


I'll run anything, Just to get cars on the track. 3 would be in the best interest of the drivers. Bringem out if you want.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

HI HI HI HI HI HI HI HI HI HI HI HI ........................????????????????:wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll post the race results from Saturday later today when i get to the shop.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> I'll post the race results from Saturday later today when i get to the shop.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT see any results.....


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

......???????.......???????:tongue:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Once again, we are SOLD OUT of brp kits. I cant even keep them in stock long enough to build rentals-LOL. We should have them back in stock next week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We'll be racing this Friday night at 7pm. Sounds like it should be a good crowd. And We'll be running on Saturday as weel at 2pm.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> We'll be racing this Friday night at 7pm. Sounds like it should be a good crowd. And We'll be running on Saturday as weel at 2pm.


I will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

BRP's are assembled. Matt and I should be there tomorrow


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Awesome, We got more car kits and extras on order. hope to see everyone track side this weekend.
I ran a practice run last night. Ran a 94/5:02 Track is getting faster.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Had a fun weekend of racing short track action. Thanks to those that came out to play. We are making slight changes to the race days(By Popular request). We'll be racing Monday Nights at 7pm practice on Fri 6-9pm racing on Saturdays at 2pm. See everyone next week, Track side.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Who's comring SAT.:woohoo:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just a reminder guys this friday there will be no practice. The store/track will be closing at 6. I'll be heading to RC Madness to promote our track. Saturday racing at 2pm.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

My BRP got backordered so I did not get to build it Saterday. I am going to Florida so I will not be able to see you in a few weeks:roll:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Not to worry, Your BRP Kit will be waiting for you when you return from Vaca.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It was nice meeting the crew from turn 4 hobbies! The BRP class is by far the most fun, and economical car around! Enjoy


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Same Here, It was a pleasure talking with you guys. How did things turn out for you come the end of the weekend?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We got more kits in stock. Things have been picking up, Racing Monday nights is a better fit.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

I got my BRP car. I am going to start building it on friday. So I should have it ready in time for saterday's raceing.Anyway who's comeing this weekend?:woohoo:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Another car to hit the track! That's awesome! We'll be racing this Saturday at 2pm. Track opens at 10am for practice. Come on down and join the fun.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike
We run on Thurs nights and Sat At Drive Raceway. The Track opens at 9am and we try to start racing at 12:00 on sat. Thurs we try to start racing no later than 6:30. Come on down be great to see you. Just a note. We have started our points series. So the racing has been awsome everyone has got their A game on. having you guys there to race would be a great little monkey wrench and make it exciting.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

SO how many are coming to Drive Raceway Sat??


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> SO how many are coming to Drive Raceway Sat??


Not this week, I have to chat with the guys and see when is good for everyone.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We had a GREAT time racing last night. Had a couple spectators check ing things out(potential racers). Things are looking good for a Saturday turnout this week. I'll post results from last night latter today.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

WELL??????????? Whos Coming??????


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

ecoastrc said:


> WELL??????????? Whos Coming??????


I'll be at turn 4 .I will be building my BRP car on Friday night and should have it ready in time for Saterdays racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

My BRP car is built and had some fun on the little track and it was blast. I took it to the big track in Staferd on Sunday and Erik and I had a lot of fun.:woohoo::wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Race Results 1/30/10* 
Stock BRP
A-Main
1st-Jeff Cavaco-67/5:00.05
2nd-Jared Gordon-66/5:02.16
3rd-Erik Swenson-66/5:03.17
4th-Matt Cavaco-32/5:04.81
5th-Mike Gordon-DNS


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Monday Night Results 3/8/10* 
Stock BRP A-Main
1st-Kevin McDanials 97/5:00.93
2nd-Jeff Cavaco 86/5:00.31
3rd-Mike Stout 82/5:01.26
4th-Mike Gordon 81/5:00.31

I'd like to welcome Mike Stout to the Turn 4 R/C Speedway as our newest Racer. We're glad to have you Mike, We'll see you next week.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

When you guys coming down to turn some laps?? We race on Thurs night for fun. $5.00 a class. Track is open at 5pm We try to start at 6pm but always end up at 6:30. Its $15.00 a class on Sat. and we start 12 noon track is open at 8 am with almost always some sort of food special for lunch. The track is also open on Tues nights for a test and tune open practice for $5.00. We Run youth stock, box stock, and Mod. Come on down we would love to have you.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> When you guys coming down to turn some laps?? We race on Thurs night for fun. $5.00 a class. Track is open at 5pm We try to start at 6pm but always end up at 6:30. Its $15.00 a class on Sat. and we start 12 noon track is open at 8 am with almost always some sort of food special for lunch. The track is also open on Tues nights for a test and tune open practice for $5.00. We Run youth stock, box stock, and Mod. Come on down we would love to have you.


We've talked about it. The only issue i see could be transponders? Are there enough house transponders? Only 1 that i heard. we use AMB.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Talked to the other guy's and they all have multiples. Including myself.
We can figure out how many spares we have/need, just let us know how many plan to attend?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I can think of 5 for a sat and 7 for a thurs that could be lent out.
So come on down!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

It would be A Saturday. I talked with a couple guys. There's interest. We just have to talk more. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds good Mike!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing is on tonight Starting at 7:00. 2 heats and mains.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

RCRacer00 said:


> Racing is on tonight Starting at 7:00. 2 heats and mains.


Was it a good turnout?Is it going to be the same for this weekend?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Mondays turn out was light due to the weather. Saturday Should be better.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Summer Points Series in the works. Sponsors, Prizes details coming soon. Looking to start in May


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Mike, If you want to look up this guy? 
He made all of our decal kits for the BRP cars! His prices are GREAT and he does excellent work!!

I'll get you all the info. in a couple minutes!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Monday Night Results 3/22*

Stock BRP B-Main-Top 2 bump to A
1st-Jeff Cavaco 99/5:02.76
2nd-Mike Strout 87/5:03.45
3rd-Mike Gordon 59/3:44.06

Stock BRP A-Main
TQ & TR Kevin McDaniel 103/5:02.59
1st-K McDaniel 101/5:03.28
2nd-J Cavaco 100/5:03.94
3rd-Joel Vautour 98/5:02.68
4th-M Strout 79/5:01.11

SC18 A-Main
1st- K McDaniel 69/5:00.67
2nd-M Strout 65/5:12.21

Awesome Night of Racing, Thanks to everyone that came out to join us. Joel we look forward to having you back soon. track records and personall best times have been broken every week, the track is getting faster and guys are stepping up there game. We look forward to seeing everyone again next week and hopefully more will follow. 

Summer Points Series coming in May. I have it planned for 9 weeks of racing with 3 drops. haviing your best 6 races count towards the points. More details coming soon.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Any chance of any of your guys running the Sizzler?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Any chance of any of your guys running the Sizzler?


Doubtfull as most run box stock. I havnt mentioned it yet. I'll get the word out and get back to you.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

We can run stock maybe we can have some testing done


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey mike if you run ever other week, make sure it's the every other week I don't have call and count me in for the points!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay how did the testing on the banks go???


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

What night of the week or is just sat for the points Series?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> We can run stock maybe we can have some testing done


U got that brand new kit you won, you can build it stock.....

be easier than tearing the R/R car apart?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Jay how did the testing on the banks go???


Yeah, let us know..:thumbsup:


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

Negative on testing on sunday. I went but it was only for an hour or so. I am gonna try to fit in a day soon to go up and run it. The speedo is still acting up, crazy throttle!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

jayp4969 said:


> Hey mike if you run ever other week, make sure it's the every other week I don't have call and count me in for the points!


It will be everyother week, Based on my weekends that i have Jared so that he can be in the points. I just about have the dates ready.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> What night of the week or is just sat for the points Series?


Points races will be both, Monday nights and Saturdays. Points will be applied after the Saturday Race with all drivers in there positions. This way everyone can be involved. there will be 9 races from May to August with 3 drops.


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> It will be everyother week, Based on my weekends that i have Jared so that he can be in the points. I just about have the dates ready.


I kinda figured, just was kidding with ya! See ya, Tomorrow?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

points racing will start Saturday May 1st and Monday May 3rd. Will continue everyother weekend from there till August. I'll get all the dates posted asap. Hope to see mqany guys tonight to race the short track oval, with the new offroad oval for RC18's


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Had a bit of a light turn out last night. SOme guys had there real jobs get in the way a bit. Jeff came within .02sec of breaking the track record. of 103/5:02.8. We did have a few spectatos stop by that are very interested in joining us racing the short track. We hope to see Clayton and the gang back soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW 103 laps in 5 min :freak: I would be dizzy. We run about 125 in 10 min mains !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

103 laps, how large is the track area?


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Donald Deutsch said:


> 103 laps, how large is the track area?


The track is 35' by 18'(50 ft runline).:thumbsup:


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't got dizzy since the first week. Learned to not move my head during the race and instead just make fun of Joel and Kevin. I must say that coming from running touring cars, I love running these BRP's. After reading tangs tips and a couple nights of practice I've got the car handling great. No need for constant setup changes or anything, just good clean racing. I feel like I can hold a line all day long. Three of us are within a lap of each other at the end of the race. This class absolutely amazes me. It gives you the potential to race a perfect race. Our goal is to hit 108 laps or a 2.8 average. We consistantly hit 2.7 and 2.8 with 3.0 to 3.2 through traffic.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be there Friday afternoon so I should be able to get my car to handle. Since my dad said it is crazzy fast with a new motor and an LRP speedo.:thumbsup:

So Jeff will you be there Friday night. (5:00)


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Friday at 5:00 you guys will be there. I might just come up and check it out. I will bring my mod truck and play


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about Friday I will try to make it. I will definately be there on Saturday.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ochavac said:


> I haven't got dizzy since the first week. Learned to not move my head during the race and instead just make fun of Joel and Kevin. I must say that coming from running touring cars, I love running these BRP's. After reading tangs tips and a couple nights of practice I've got the car handling great. No need for constant setup changes or anything, just good clean racing. I feel like I can hold a line all day long. Three of us are within a lap of each other at the end of the race. This class absolutely amazes me. It gives you the potential to race a perfect race. Our goal is to hit 108 laps or a 2.8 average. We consistantly hit 2.7 and 2.8 with 3.0 to 3.2 through traffic.


They are just PURE/cheap$$ *FUN*!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing continues tonight, 7pm start time. Can we get a new track record? Current record 103/5:02.??


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Saturday April 3rd Results:

TQ-98/5:02.43 Jeff Cavaco
A-Main
1st-Erik Swenson 85/5:00.49
2nd-Jared Gordon 82/5:00.79
3rd-Matt Cavaco 78/5:00.26
4th-Jeff Cavaco 46/2:29

A-main hotlap 2.9 for Jared and Jeff


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What a fun night of racing! All cars were fast, and getting faster. Joel breaks the track record TWICE. first bringing it to a TQ of 104/5:00.79 and then again with the A-Main win of a 106/5:02.00. Great job. Mike S had a great night as well getting his car hooked up running a new personal best for Mike. We are looking forward to the coming weeks as we are once again SOLD OUT of kits. Three more out the door this week. 
Monday Nights Results:
1st- Joel Vatour 106/5:02.00
2nd- Kevin McDaniel 101/5:02.16
3rd- Jeff Cavaco 99/5:02.63
4th- Mike Strout--Bad luck off the start of the A. 

We'll be racing again Saturday Night. Fri Track is open for Practice till 9pm. Call if your coming. we stay till 7pm if no one shows we go.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Did I read out or Kits  :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Did I read out or Kits  :thumbsup:


You sure Did. You'll be hearing from me this week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track will be open for practice this Saturday. I have to be at our other location in Ct for the weekend. I'll see everyone back at the short track Monday night.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

could I race my scalpel oval car?


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

You might be able to.We had a guy with one before and he could not go full throtle,and had to lift.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anytime.:wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

bigb11 said:


> could I race my scalpel oval car?


Your sure can! It would fall into the MOD class.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

NEW TRACK RECORD! 107laps. I'll have details of monday nights racing latter.


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

What's the deal with mod? I know you said mod is mod do as you wish, but is there at least a body to run? COT still? open body? Anyone interested in mod?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

JoelV said:


> What's the deal with mod? I know you said mod is mod do as you wish, but is there at least a body to run? COT still? open body? Anyone interested in mod?


Typical Mod class is Truck Body. Brushless with 2 cell lipo. oval chassis is allowed. We dont have the truck bodies in stock at the moment, they are on the list for the next order.


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll run mod. Just got to find a front end that isnt made out of silly string and put it on my scalpel. I must say that it has the most ridiculous front end out there. Maybe I'll sell the scalpel and get another BRP. Joel get Bruce to give you a mini merchant.


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

Kenny hooked me up with a mini merchant. I'm prob gonna draw something quick to have scotty cut me an oval chassis soon. i'm sure we can get Kev to run mod as well. This truck body?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

JoelV said:


> Kenny hooked me up with a mini merchant. I'm prob gonna draw something quick to have scotty cut me an oval chassis soon. i'm sure we can get Kev to run mod as well. This truck body?


That's it!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

last Monday night racing before the points series starts! Racing will be at 8pm tonight. I'll be a lil late getting there. 2 heats/Mains


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

How was yesterdays ternout?Was it  or ?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

jgordo123 said:


> How was yesterdays turnout?Was it  or ?


It was 

Race results:
TQ: C. Jennings
105/5:01.37

A-Main
Joel V 107laps
Tim Heath 105 laps
Clayton 103 laps
Jeff C 101 laps

Bmain
Mike Strout 101 laps
Kevin McD 101 laps
Erik Swenson 94 laps


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing resumes this Saturday at 2pm and Monday at 7:30pm


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

SOLD OUT of BRP kits again over the weekend! Another order has been placed, kits will be back in stock thurs or fri.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RCRacer00 said:


> SOLD OUT of BRP kits again over the weekend! Another order has been placed, kits will be back in stock thurs or fri.


Order went today You will have Wed :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Order went today You will have Wed :thumbsup:


AWESOME- Thanks Bud!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I gotta Love it! Selling BRP car kits before they even show up. Had a racer come by and check things out monday night and he left buying a kit that I'll have in the store wednesday.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike
The me and the Ct boys from Drive Raceway will be making the trip up Mon. the 7th Cant wait yahoo. I may try to come up over the weekend to get some laps down.
Tim


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike
> The me and the Ct boys from Drive Raceway will be making the trip up Mon. the 7th Cant wait yahoo. I may try to come up over the weekend to get some laps down.
> Tim


Awesome! Come on over, We have a BLAST!


----------



## carl jr (Apr 25, 2006)

I will be there to I my ride shows up .Mike call me when it comes in


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Order should have arrived today. Kim has been busy at the store so i havnt been able to check on it here from work. I'll let you know Carl as soon as i know.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

kits are back in stock get yours today while they last.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track Record gets bumped again. THis time going to Clayton Jennings with a 108/5:00.30 Congrats to clayton that also sets a early TQ for this weeks points. Which will be finalized after tonights racing.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Saturday 5/15 Race results*

BRP Stock
A-Main
Clayton Jennings TQ/TR 108/5:00.30

1st- Clayton Jennings 105 laps
2nd Mike Gordon 88 Laps

Youth BRP
TQ- Caleb Jennings 91/5:02.69

1st- Caleb Jennings 90 laps
2nd- Olivia Gordon 64 Laps
3rd- J Gordon 6 laps


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Monday 5/17 Race results*

Stock BRP 
TQ Mike Strout 105 Laps

A-Main
1st Mike Strout 101 laps
2nd Jeff Cavaco 96 laps
3rd Joel Vautour 90 laps

B-Main
Dave 64 laps
Mike 32 laps


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

For a Holiday weekend we had some awesome turnouts both Sat and Monday. I'll post some results latter today.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Weekly race prizes*

This weekend starts our non-points series weeks, race prizes. The way it works- everyother week(sat, mon) we have race prizes for top 3 in the A-Mains.(must have at three drivers to get prize) 1st place will get $5.00, 2nd place gets $3.00 and 3rd place gets $2.00. these prizes are giving in means of Discount off your next non-points race day. Normal race fees are $10.00 per race day and $5.00 for practice.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

So who is planing on comeing on Saterday?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing tonight at 7pm. Non-points race means cash prizes to top three.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OMG! New track Record of 115 Laps WOW!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

And the Mains Results are

Joel Vautour 115/5:00.96
Mike Strout 108/5:02.54
Mike Gordon 98/5:01.96

That's the track record 115/5:00.96


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

Blinking optional. :thumbsup:


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

What was your hot lap?

Wow maybe I have been traffic. You picked up seven laps when Im out of town. Dont get to used to it. I will be back monday.


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

2.5 hotlap. I think there were runs of 8 in a row Mike said. 

Not sure it had anything to do with your absence sir. I finally worked on my car. Mike Strout drove it and said, "A monkey could drive this thing."


----------



## carl jr (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't weight till Monday I hope everyone shows up.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

This week will be awesome, Week #5 of the points series, That means DOUBLE POINTS! This is the week you dont want to miss. I do know a coule guys will be running Sat that normally run on Monday.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Mark the DATE! Monday July 5th, 6pm start Most everyone has the day off from work. Turn 4 hobbies will be open and Racing. Come on down! We wont have any racing on Saturday as i'm sure most will be enjoying there holiday weekend. We'll be open. the goal is to get everyone in on one night and have a AWESOME night of racing.


----------



## Mike86 (Jul 2, 2010)

JoelV said:


> Mike Strout drove it and said, "A monkey could drive this thing."


Just so we're clear, I wasn't denigrating Joel (or monkeys, or that matter)... Given the consistency of his lap times, I think Joel should be tech'd and checked for cyborg parts in his driving arm. 

My point re: Joel's car is that it's so smooth, so consistent, and sticks to the track beautifully. It adds up to a car that's very easy to drive. Me, i lose time fighting my car.


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

I liked it better when I thought you were making fun of Joel :tongue:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Store is open and we're racing today. Starting around 6pm. I've got a phone call from some friends in CT that maybe comingnup to run 17.5/1cell Sk Mods. Should be a fun night of racing.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Fun Night of racing!

TQ- Joel Vautour 111/5:00.24

A-MAIN
1st-Mike Strout 95/5:02.21 Wins $5.00
2nd-Erik Swenson 93/5:01.06 Wins $3.00
3rd-Jeff Cavaco 85/5:01.56 Wins $2.00
4th-Joel Vautour 76/3:56.53
5th-Matt Cavaco 71/5:00.79


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing this weekend, POints race #6. It's been 95 plus degrees everyday this week. WE HAVE AC AT THE TRACK! Come on in and relax and have some fun.


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

gotta miss this one.goin to the beach.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

You picked a great weekend for the beach. Enjoy, we'll see you when you return.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing Saturday afternoon, Lets get a roll call for Saturday. Who's running?
Friday night Practice will be cancelled as i will be heading to RCE (Fitchburg) to support there onroad points series that starts fri.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing This week, We'll be giving away cash prizes again for the top 3 the A-Mains


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

CASH :woohoo:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing is fun tonight! Just for kicks we added plastic domes to the inside corners. WOW- it lead to the domes becoming launch pads! i really need to get that video on-line. the cars would go air born and twist in the air than land on the wheels and continue on with the run.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Tonights Main event wass a close one. We had removed the domes prior to the start of the main. 

1st-Joel Vautour 106/5:00.42
2nd-Jeff Cavaco 106/5:02.54
3rd-Mike Strout 104/5:00.11
4th-Matt Cavaco 75/5:00.95

The race got off to a good start for some, Joel got tied up in the inside wall coming out of turn 2 on lap 2 sending him to the back of the lead lap.this giving Mike And Jeff 1st and 2nd. up front for most of the race was Mike Strout holdong on to the lead till lap 84 and by lap 75 Joel had got himself into the 2nd place position putting jeff into 3rd. Than again coming out of turn 2 Mike headed to the inside wall. going down 2 laps. giving up the top spot to Joel and Jeff now in 2nd and ttempting to close the deal for the lead. with the clock ticking Jeff ran out of time and had to settle for 2nd place. Matt finished up 4th with some handling issuses with his M&M's ride barrell rolling every other corner. ALL in ALL it was a fun night of short track brp racing. 

Coming Saturday Points race Number 8


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

See you there!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike 
I know I have been talking about coming up. But things just have not worked out for me. But I cant take it any more. So im thinking maybe Mon. What time does the track open. Need to get the dust off.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike
> I know I have been talking about coming up. But things just have not worked out for me. But I cant take it any more. So im thinking maybe Mon. What time does the track open. Need to get the dust off.


I'm there after 5. If you want to get there earlier just let me know and I'll inform Kim that you'll be coming(She just dont let anyone downstairs) We'll make an exception for you. LOL. One of my regular guys shows around 3:30-4. Just check in at the store and She'll let you in around back at the track entrance.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike
> I know I have been talking about coming up. But things just have not worked out for me. But I cant take it any more. So im thinking maybe Mon. What time does the track open. Need to get the dust off.


tim if you want to head up this monday I would be up for that


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

midgetracer81 said:


> tim if you want to head up this monday I would be up for that


This would be AWESOME for us to end our summer series with several heats of STOCK BRP's. This weekend finishes off our summer series than we'll take a break and just run. And put something together for the winter season, Hopefully a multi-track series or something.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Weekly racin g continues with all Day Saturday Practice for $5.00 and Racing Mondays starting at 7pm $10.00 entry.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great week for BRP sales for us, SOLD 2 more kits. We should have 2 new racers joining us very soon. Had a new driver using the track today with a original brp chassis, I let him drive a rental car, SOLD he bought a new kit. we're looking forward to the winter racing season at turn 4.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW original BRP chassis !!!!! Not many Know We first came out with our 1/18 Oval Outlaw in 1993 17 years ago !!!! It was in Oct and sold out the first run at the Chicago hobby show in 1/2 of the first day!!! 250 kits sold thousands of those back then. You can still use the same tires, bodies, diff, gears on that car that We sell now. The #200 and #201 were the first bodies and We still run them. Of course all this was before CHINA 

How many new things that come out now will be around in 17 years


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike 
BOBO and I will be there Monday night. Do you have any cells. Looking for a pack. Also I am briging my brushless Mod truck not sure if BOBO is so your guys can check it out.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have fun boy's on Mon.

Wish I could make it!!

Mike... we will talk soon!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> WOW original BRP chassis !!!!! Not many Know We first came out with our 1/18 Oval Outlaw in 1993 17 years ago !!!! It was in Oct and sold out the first run at the Chicago hobby show in 1/2 of the first day!!! 250 kits sold thousands of those back then. You can still use the same tires, bodies, diff, gears on that car that We sell now. The #200 and #201 were the first bodies and We still run them. Of course all this was before CHINA
> 
> How many new things that come out now will be around in 17 years


I still have 2...(1 R/R)

my 2 youngest boy's fight over it ALL winter!!:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike
> BOBO and I will be there Monday night. Do you have any cells. Looking for a pack. Also I am briging my brushless Mod truck not sure if BOBO is so your guys can check it out.


Got the stock car rebuilt and ready to run. even put on new skins. I started the Mod truck should have it done for a few laps.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike
> BOBO and I will be there Monday night. Do you have any cells. Looking for a pack. Also I am briging my brushless Mod truck not sure if BOBO is so your guys can check it out.


With the sale of some kits this weekend I think we have one pack left. See you guys later this afternoon.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Be up early leaving around 3:00


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

tonight should be an awesome night of racing, As we already have a couple visitors fromout of town on the track burning in some practice laps. I'll do my best to keep everyone that cant make it, updated posted on the nights progress. Racing starts at 7pm.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Round 1 was FUN! MOD Truck First time on the track. Get those things to hold corner speed and look out! TQ is set at 109/5:00


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for a Great Night of Racing Mike I def enjoy running the BRP's and the Mod trucks are wicked fun to drive.. A little tuning with the mamba setttings, tweek here an there? .. Good to see you and meet some good guys to enjoy a night of Racing.. Look forward to doing more and do really like the idea of a Enduro Race 1000 lapper.. hmm :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Bob. It was nice to see old friends having FUN in the stand. We will deff be racing together more often this winter. I promise I'll have my car a lil faster next time. LOL


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Thanks for a Great Night of Racing Mike I def enjoy running the BRP's and the Mod trucks are wicked fun to drive.. A little tuning with the mamba setttings, tweek here an there? .. Good to see you and meet some good guys to enjoy a night of Racing.. Look forward to doing more and do really like the idea of a Enduro Race 1000 lapper.. hmm :thumbsup:


Ill second that!!

Thanks again Mike. Love the track cant wait to go back.:thumbsup: Hope the guys had fun trying out our Mod trucks. (remember boys you need three to have a class LOL) Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're very pleased you guys had a good time at the track. Kim and I look forward to working with thr drive raceway boys more in the future. 

Follow our store/track on facebook--turn4hobbies---


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

No Racing this Monday---LABOR DAY---- store will be open and track will be available for practice all day 10am-6pm. Racing Saturday @2pm. Come on down....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry Mike Im anti face book , twitter, and my space Im ok with anything forum.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Planning on contacting you in the next couple of days.



Hello Kim!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay Mr Magz lets just make a trip up and turn some laps next Mon.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That might be a possibility??

Got to see what happens here... U know how it is.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Gentlemen----CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES! It's time to go racing. We should be seeing some new faces in the coming weeks. There has been a few kits sold these past couple weeks. See everyone tonight Trackside. Start time 7pm.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Planning on contacting you in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike!:wave: (This is Kim typing...)


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim, lets shot for this coming Mon.

With Mike's B-day and all, last Mon. was not good for me.

....So far.... next Mon. looks favorable!?

Come on DRIVE guy's... dust 'em off.... lets go have some fun!!!


Hoping to see you & Kim next Mon.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Tim, lets shot for this coming Mon.
> 
> With Mike's B-day and all, last Mon. was not good for me.
> 
> ...



Saying it just doesnt cut it... Just Do It :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah...... OK,OK...:freak:

Working on it....:dude:


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Saying it just doesnt cut it... Just Do It :thumbsup:


ooooo...I LIKE THAT!!! Could be our new track motto... :wave:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We had some fun tonight. Looks like the new track layout is a hit. Made the runline longer by extending the infield. we know have a 60' runline. fast lap of the night was a 2.8 with an average of 3.0. new Track record of 96 laps set by Mike Strout. 

Some Changes coming in October---We'll be running Road Course every other Monday. So alternating weeks with Oval and Road Course. Starting Oct 4th with Oval. Class details coming soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Racing Update*

There will not be any Racing this coming Monday, 9/27/10
I'll be out of town for a few days.


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

mike, hope everything is ok.if you need anything call me.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Clayton, Sorry i didnt call you back the other day. Things got kinda hecktic real fast. 

Things are going as well as to be expected. For those that dont know I'm in Florida with my Mom, She's been diagnosed with lung cancer and is just starting a long road of Kemo treatments. I came here hoping to bring her home, But that's not able to happen just yet. 

I will be back by the end of the weekend, And racing will continue Monday evening.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

From all the guy's/gal's over here at DRIVE Raceway....

Our hopes/prayers are with you & your Mom!!!

We hope all goes well ..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> From all the guy's/gal's over here at DRIVE Raceway....
> 
> Our hopes/prayers are with you & your Mom!!!
> 
> We hope all goes well ..


Ditto.. Family 1st


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks guys, we still have a long road ahead of us. So far all is going well. 

I'm Back in town, So it's back to racing. This Month starts our road course racing as well. so this Monday we'll be running Oval, Next week the 11th we'll be running road course.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike -n- Kim

When is a good time to call?
Would like to make arrangements to sit down and work on a schedule for a winter series. We are pretty open during the day while the kids are in school.
We can take a ride up there?

LMK...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Road Course will be set-up this weekend. First road race is Monday Evening the 11th. the track will remain in road course set-up once done as we will be closed the following week for VACATION, Heading to Ill. For the I-Hobby Show. than the Monday we return we'll be running Road Course again that's on the 25th. than we go everyother week from there threw the winter.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, We ran the road course. Gonna take some getting used to for some. the track will remain in road course form for now as we wont be racing this coming monday. Kim and I are heading to the I-Hobby Show in Chicago. we'll be back to racing Monday the 26th. Road course.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

We are having our opener this weekend if any of your guys want to come on down.
track will be open at 9am Sat. We all will be there thurs night getting ready with some test and tune for the weekend.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

How do you guys like the new track layout?


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

who is planning on coming on monday?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

jgordo123 said:


> who is planning on coming on monday?


I'll be there Monday night! Anyone else? Racing Oval this week.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just wanted to invite you guy's down for a wild day of racing:


!! 1500 Lap Endoro Dec. 12th !!
BRP/Driver Endurance Challenge


Check out the Drive Raceway thread for details:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like a good time mike. I'll be sure my drivers are aware of it. 

I'm going to be putting together another points series to get things back on track. Details coming soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK guys, ITS RACE TIME! the track is set up for road course and ready to rip! Come on in. Racing starts at 730 sharp, with 2 rounds and mains should be all done by 10pm.....


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................................


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*late notice*

Nov 21st
HOTSHOT SPEEDWAY TROPHY RACE
see for details:
http://www.hotshotrcspeedway.com

Come on up
~16 drivers already signed up.
a mis-communication led to this late notice. Sorry.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK Turn 4 racers! Lets get those Oval cars back on the track and refreshed. Our track is set and ready for Oval Racing Monday evening 11-15. Who's up for a road trip on the 21st to Maine? Trophy race in York! I'd be uo for submitting a Kitchen Pass.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope to meet some of you up there!!:wave:

We have a few drivers heading up !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Oval track is set and ready togo! I'm beginning to rethink my plan of road course and oval. This plan may change after Thanksgiving. This week it's OVAL TIME! I'm hoping to talk with guys tonight and have a few drivers to head to maine on Sunday.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Another Night of 0 Racers! FANTASTIC!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

RCRacer00 said:


> OK Turn 4 racers! Lets get those Oval cars back on the track and refreshed. Our track is set and ready for Oval Racing Monday evening 11-15. Who's up for a road trip on the 21st to Maine? Trophy race in York! I'd be uo for submitting a Kitchen Pass.


Mike come on up with your boy would love to see you again


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike come on up with your boy would love to see you again


I'm thinking about it. Kim and I may be up just to visit.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Would be nice to GTG again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hope to see you both there!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing is on for Monday Night. I'll be posting an update latter today or Saturday AM, On the track set-up(Oval or Road).


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Also looking for opinions for Race Day. We're thinking about changing race day to Sunday Afternoon. And thoughts??????


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK drivers lets get this racing moving. Tonight the track is set-up for Oval racing, We'll be starting at 7:30 sharp! I'm thinking we're going back to run OVAL all the time. MAYBE road course once a month. and we will start moving towards Sundays for racing. Start time Noon. Doors open at 10am 3 heats and Mains.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW sundays Soooo we can run sat at our track and sunday at yours... OH BOY!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> WOW sundays Soooo we can run sat at our track and sunday at yours... OH BOY!!!


I'm hoping it would be more convenient for everyone if we run Sundays


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Temporary Cancelation of racing*

Guys , I'm sorry to report that We're not going to be racing for at least 2 weeks. As my mom has just lost her battle with cancer. give me a couple weeks to get things taken care of and it will be back to racing. I'm sure all will understand. Have a great Holiday.


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

mike and family,im very sorry for your loss if there is anything you need please dont hesitate to call.take care bud. clayton jennings


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are all so sorry for your loss. 


Everyone @ 

DRIVE Raceway


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry about your loss. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike very sorry to here of your loss.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

thank you very much guys. Attempting to get things taking care of here in Florida has been tuff, But thanks for some Family members that are able to be here to help makes it a bit easier.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike & Kim sorry to hear of your loss, Thoughts and prayers


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*sad time*

Mike, sorry for your loss.
Take care of business and our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

Kevin @ Hot Shot


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike, sorry about your loss,Thoughts and prayers.

George @ Hot Shot


----------



## ud21 (Mar 20, 2004)

mike sorry for your loss. mike mcdermott


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thnks for all the kind words Guys. It helps. It's been LONG holiday weekend, and the services are not till the end of this week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Things are slowly getting back to normal. Our race track area is a dissaster! the store has been crazy busy with the holidays. I do have some plans for the tracks return coming after the new year. Sunday Racing!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to here it Mike.. Hope to be making a trip soon


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Mike, I am very sorry to here about your loose my best wishes to you and your family.



Anthony


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

THAT'S IT! we fell to the 2nd page! I cant have that. We're coming back with BRP Oval racing real soon. Keep your eyes open for a Trophie event.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RCRacer00 said:


> THAT'S IT! we fell to the 2nd page! I cant have that. We're coming back with BRP Oval racing real soon. Keep your eyes open for a Trophie event.


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep us informed mike


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey someone approve me please on the drive raceway site. Says waiting for admin to approve. Great info on the brp cars there ecoastrc.

Lephturn


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Lephturn I will see what i can do for you


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike sounds good will be watching for more info...:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

lephturn said:


> Hey someone approve me please on the drive raceway site. Says waiting for admin to approve. Great info on the brp cars there ecoastrc.
> 
> Lephturn


You should be all set... just check:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Save The Date 3/20/11*

March 20th! This is gonna be awesome! I've allready spoken to a potential major sponsor. Mark your calenders for this one boys. I'm working out class details and rules right now. More info coming soon. I'll even have expanded pit space available.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Count me in.. for 2 classes Stock and Mod


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Oval track is open Every Monday evening till 8pm and every Saturday from 10-6 for practice for the Big event. Keep your eyes out for a Sunday Practice Race day for the WINTERBLAST coming in Febuary.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Latest track rules are posted under the winterblst thread post number 9


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

next SUNDAY practice race for the winterblast. Who's in? 
I'm pretty sure Clayton and Calub will be here, Jared, Erik will be here. I'll be here, Hopefully my car is back together by then.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I would love to make the trip up Ill see if I can get some more drive boys to come.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

we had some good practice today, Jared got the late model hooked up pretty good, Just have to find a bit more corner speed. Ran 2.8's And we had some fun with BRP Stock. his car his hooked, Mine had a major rebuild. Claytons car of course looked good. Looks like the fast laps will be around 2.9-3.0 Maybe some 2.8's for the stock class. We'll see.


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

mike can anyone run in the stock class or is it just under 13? I think i would like to check this out...thanks


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

oldowner, anyone can run the stock class.no age limitations.rule #1 use the hill! lol


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

lol...cool

I will make plans to come play...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

oldowner said:


> mike can anyone run in the stock class or is it just under 13? I think i would like to check this out...thanks


The under 13 thing is for the youth class. It would be awesome to have you track side again.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

He's just getting back in... we will cut him some slack.




..... for now .....:freak:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track is Open EVERY Saturday from 10am-6pm for practice.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hope to make it up for some practice soon


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

NOT TOO happy with our building owner right about now! I have 8-10 buckets attempting to keep water off the race surface, Which is leaking threw the floor from the dentist's office next door to our store. When the landlord is told he says- I know the roof leaks, what do you expect me to do? oh and it's only the basement! I say--THATS MT F'n RACE TRACK! not just the basement! i hope we stay on top of it. So far many buckets and a couple blow up kiddie pools are holding the water.


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

I dont blame you for being mad mike that sucks!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Kim and I have been staying on top of it. 14 buckets or so later. the dripping has stopped for now, It's cold outside again. We'll be down there tonight with heaters and blowers to get the carpet dry before it gets a chance to set in to bad.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Race surface is saved! now time to "*****"eer a water sluicing device into the ceiling to keep the water off the track... Got about 3 days to come up with a working prototype before the next snow melt...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Summer Racing*

We are currently undecided what racing will be happening threw the summer as we are looking for a new/larger space for our store. We're not 100% sure that we'll have room for a track. Right now we're looking to move within the plaza we are in now. This would be best as to not have our customers have to find us all over again. AND we just may be able to keep the track set-up. I'll keep everyone up to date as best as i can on here.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Here We Grow Again!!!!!!!*

Turn 4 Hobbies is moving to a to a larger store front. Effective July 1st we will bo moved into a store area twice the size of what we currently have. And with the moves comes a entirly new race/rental track program. We'll keep all informed as things progress. while we are prepping our move all race related products are 35% off. this includes IRS, BSR, BRP, CRC, Some Assc. And more.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The new store is all set and open for action. Now onto the Track reconstruction. We hope to have our new carpet off-road rental track open for Sept. keep posted for pics and details coming soon.


----------

